# Lichtschranke



## arena (8 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich arbeite gerade an einer Plasmaschneidanlage. Die Anlage selbst ist dabei wie ein Portalroboter ausgeführt.

Um die Anlage herum will ich jetzt eine Lichtschranke anbringen, die verhindern soll, dass Personen während dem Schneidvorgang in den Gefahrenbereich der Anlage kommen.

Bei Conrad habe ich jetzt was passendes gefunden:
  - S-EINWEG-LICHTSCHR.LLK-5050-000 15.000MM (Sender)
  - E-EINWEG-LICHTSCHR.LLK-5050-003 15.000MM (Empfänger)


Kann ich eine solche Lichtschranke verwenden ?
Also ich meine ist so eine Lichtschranke zulässig ?

Könnt ihr mir sagen, wo ich mich über die ganzen Vorschriften informieren kann ?


Vielen Dank,
mfg arena





---------


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Oktober 2009)

hallo arena,
ich denke für deinen fall brauchst du eine Unfallschutzlichtschranke.
So etwas gibt es von Pilz, Fiessler, Siemens usw. die haben auch
oft entsprechende hinweise und tips wie diese geräte anzuwenden
sind. 
Aber nur mit dem Betriebsanleitung lesen ist es nicht getan, da gibt 
es einiges zu beachten.

gruß helmut


----------



## Blockmove (8 Oktober 2009)

arena schrieb:


> Um die Anlage herum will ich jetzt eine Lichtschranke anbringen, die verhindern soll, dass Personen während dem Schneidvorgang in den Gefahrenbereich der Anlage kommen.
> 
> Bei Conrad habe ich jetzt was passendes gefunden:
> - S-EINWEG-LICHTSCHR.LLK-5050-000 15.000MM (Sender)
> ...



Wie ist denn der Zutritt zu der Anlage bisher abgesichert?
Betreibt ihr die Anlage ohne irgendwelche Schutzeinrichtungen?
Zur Absicherung der Anlage ist diese Lichtschranke komplett ungeeignet!

Und wenn du die Vorschriften nicht mal ansatzweise kennst, dann lass die Finger weg und gefährde nicht Andere!

 Dieter


----------



## Strabon (9 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

rufe bei deiner zuständigen BG an. Die werden dir weiterhelfen. Auf den Webseiten http://www.dguv.de/bgia findest Du auch einiges. Wichtig ist, dass Du einen sicherheitsverständigen Menschen suchst, der Euch hilft und die Anlage abnimmt. Denke daran, dass Du persönlich haftbar als techn. Sachverständiger bist, wenn Du die Lichtschranke auswählst und einbindest... und, nicht für ungut, schon die Idee diese Lichtschranke für den Personenschutz einzusetzen ist grob fahrlässig.

Sicherheitslichtschranke bekommst Du bei vielen Herstellern (SICK, Leuze, Siemens, Ifm usw.) Du erkennst, ob die LS grundsätzlich für den Personenschutz geeignet ist, wenn sie nach EN IEC61496-1 -2 zertifiziert wurde (steht im Handbuch, Konformitätserklärung) Aber Auswahl der LS, Platzierung, Einbindung, Installation usw. erfordert schon einiges an Wissen, was man sich nicht auf die Schnelle aneignet.

Ps In der Preisklasse wirst Du die Aufgabe nicht realisieren ... 

Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (9 Oktober 2009)

Strabon schrieb:


> und, nicht für ungut, schon die Idee diese Lichtschranke für den Personenschutz einzusetzen ist grob fahrlässig.



Und grob fahrlässig heisst in diesem Fall:
Bei Unfällen, die aufgrund mangelnden Personenschutzes passieren, bist du persönlich in der Haftung. Die Berufsgenossenschaft und die Unternehmenshaftplicht deines Arbeitsgebers werden sich bei dir die Behandlungskosten und evtl. Renten zurückholen.

Dazu kommt noch ein strafrechtliches Verfahren, denn grobe Fahrlässigkeit ist mehr als nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.

Der Ratschlag sich von der Berufsgenossenschaft beraten zu lassen ist mehr als sinnvoll.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## Matthias1958 (9 Oktober 2009)

Da gibt es so schöne Sicherheits-Lichtvorhänge.
Wenn Du die richtige Größe montierst kommt da keine Maus durch.
Nur ganz billig sind die nicht.

http://www.betasensorik.de/downloads/datenblaetter/sonder/sg2_30_beta.pdf


----------



## Blockmove (9 Oktober 2009)

Matthias1958 schrieb:


> Wenn Du die richtige Größe montierst kommt da keine Maus durch.
> 
> http://www.betasensorik.de/downloads/datenblaetter/sonder/sg2_30_beta.pdf



Also irgendwie sind eure Mäuse viel größer als unsere. 
Der Link verweist auf einen Lichtvorhang mit 30mm (Handschutz) Auflösung.

Um Mäuse zu schützen würde ich einen 14mm Lichtvorhang vorziehen 

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## dtsclipper (15 Oktober 2009)

Mal 'nen anderen Vorschlag:

Lass von den Kollegen der mechanischen Fraktion einen schönen hohen Schutzzaun mit 'ner Tür um das Ding bauen.

Und an die Tür dann einen Schmersal Türkontaktschalter.
Gibt's auch von Euchner.

Griele Füße dtsclipper


----------



## Andreas Koenig (26 November 2009)

na ja mal abgesehen von Werbung für Euchner und Schmersal: ein Schutzzaun behindert deutlich bei der Arbeit (z.B. beim Be- und Entladen) und ist daher eher nicht Mittel der Wahl (höchstens als Ergänzung für Rückseite & ggf. Seiten) .

Üblicherweise sichert man solche Bereiche weiträumig mit mehrstrahligen Sicherheitslichtschranken (ggf. mit Umlenkspiegeln) oder Sicherheitslaserscannern ab.  Dabei ist zu beachten, dass diese sich nur von ausserhalb des Schutzbereiches quittieren lassen, es sei denn Du setzt Zustimmtaster o.ä. ein. 

Bei Laserscannern musst Du speziell darauf achten, dass eine Option vorhanden ist, die die Ansprechzeit herabsetzen lässt (oder ein Zeitglied von einigen ms im programmierbaren Sicherheitsschaltgerät). Das Gerät darf nicht auf herabfallende Schweißspritzer reagieren, die zufällig den Strahl unterbrechen. 

Deine ursprünglich angedachten nicht sichern Einstrahllichtschranken kannst Du in ca. 40-50 cm vor den sicheren Lichtschranken einbauen als Vorwarnung zum Vermeiden von Prozessabbruch durch zufälligen Eingriff.

A.K.


----------

